# Following the train of thought of a CBT therapist



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Most of the time, all they are doing is questioning your scripts.

Why do you feel this way?
What do you think is going to happen?
etc. 

I just wanted to just share if you didn't know already.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

In my small attending book in my Fieldwork in Psychology class, it states here, "Many cognitive counselors or family therapists, for example, may use as much as fifty percent questioning in their sessions."


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I think I stump my therapist a lot of the time because usually I honestly don't have an answer, or at least I can't verbalize one.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

mountain5 said:


> I think I stump my therapist a lot of the time because usually I honestly don't have an answer, or at least I can't verbalize one.


2x. I think they basically use a question format to get you to challegne your beliefs.


----------

